# How to change default audio device in VLC?



## terraprime

when you go into settings at the bottom where it says simple and all, click all and WHOLE bunch of stuff will show up. Expand "Audio" and it will show Filters, Output Modules, and etc. Click on Output Modules and it will open up with Direct X, File, and Waveout. You want to click on Direct X

From there you look on the right where it says Output Device with a drop menu select the one you want it to use and it should work.


----------



## znd

I changed the output device to Speakers (pic: http://i2.aijaa.com/b/00852/9978928.jpg ) but it still plays the sound through my headset. I also tried changing the Audio output module to DirectX audio output from the default but it still didn't work. Also restarted VLC after each of these. Do you have any more ideas?


----------



## terraprime

If your running a realtek integrated audio chip have you looked at this, to get to it i highlighted and circled.


----------



## znd

Now I have. I got it working now by doing what you said and then unplugged my headset and put it back in and it worked flawlessly. + Rep to ya and thanks a million for the help


----------



## terraprime

Yup no problem Im trying to do the same thing but not with a usb headset which I think makes it show more then one audio device.

Cant get it to work but heck at least it is working for you


----------



## znd

Actually it just works for just 1 song and when the playlist goes to the next song it just plays it through my headset again









Who thought a small thing like this could be so complicated... Lemme know if you get it working.


----------



## terraprime

Have you tried hooking speakers to the front audio jack thats part of the case?


----------



## znd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terraprime*
> 
> Have you tried hooking speakers to the front audio jack thats part of the case?


Yup, still not working. I also tried looking for some 3rd party software but I don't like that idea because it would add some latency if I understood correctly.


----------



## znd

Well I found you can do it with Windows Media Player. You can do it like this:

1. Open Windows Media Player
2. In the upper left corner, choose Organize and from there Options
3. Choose the tab Devices and then press Speakers and Properties
4. Select your Speakers as the device there and Apply + Ok and it should work fine

Works for me


----------



## kaerber

I got it to work, with your method and one more step.

Your steps plus

At the Output Modules, change Audio output module from Auto to DirectX

As I understand it forces VLC to use directX which in other cases it does not always use.


----------

